# 19th Century



## nardobrown (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## nardobrown (Feb 15, 2019)

I remembered when I handed my first quartet to Tishchenko before he was dead.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

nardobrown said:


> I remembered when I handed my first quartet to Tishchenko before he was dead.


https://www.talkclassical.com/today-s-composers/


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Doesn't sound 19th century to me....


----------



## mrdoc (Jan 3, 2020)

violadude said:


> Doesn't sound 19th century to me....


Me neither, but it is nice more like 21st cent.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

January 1, 1801 - December 31, 1900.


----------



## nardobrown (Feb 15, 2019)

Actually "19th Century" is the title of the piece, 1900.


----------



## Lilijana (Dec 17, 2019)

It's a very pretty piece. Why the title?


----------



## nardobrown (Feb 15, 2019)

Because it is one of my impromptus when I remember the Lengend of 1900, and thus the title.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Very nice piece. Am impressed with the quality of the recording of the piano.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

violadude said:


> Doesn't sound 19th century to me....


Really? Compare it to Scriabin Prelude Op.16 No.1 (1895)


----------



## nardobrown (Feb 15, 2019)

I often play this prelude of Scriabin too.


----------

